# Importing



## dihsmaj (Jan 29, 2011)

Does anyone know anything about importing marine inverts?
Is it legal, and do you require a permit to do so?


----------



## giglamesh (Jan 29, 2011)

hey mate, all inverts are excluded from import. which is a shame because we can export all our corals but cant import any.


----------



## dihsmaj (Jan 29, 2011)

Ah, okay.
Was wanting to know if I could get a Mantis Shrimp.
Also, you said 'we can export all our corals but cant import any' ruins my hope of ever obtaining one legally due to hitch-hiking on a live rock.


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Jan 29, 2011)

there are a few mantis shrimp around, im sure you can get them in aus. 
just ask around at your local aquariums about them. 

depends on waht species thou, i assume that there would be some that you cant get. but i know i have seen mantis shrimps for sale in the past.


----------



## Dannyboi (Jan 29, 2011)

There are Australian species so one would assume that the right aquarium shop would have them or be able to get them in. Majestic Aquariums do orders Australia wide get in touch with them they may have or be able to source them for you.


----------



## hornet (Jan 29, 2011)

they are often found as hitchhikers in live rock so if you be patient, no need to buy


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jan 29, 2011)

You can get peacock mantis shrimp as i know someone who owns one, and they are amongst the best looking mantis shrimp, if you know a decent petshop, ask them if they would be willing to keep an eye out for you and let you know if any show up.


----------



## giglamesh (Jan 29, 2011)

there are quite a few available locally, heres mine Gonodactylaceus glabrous






many mantis are confused as peacock here. if its colourful often thats the name its given. your best bet is to just ask your lfs to keep an eye out for them in a live rock shipment mine was sitting in the bottom of a box they got from cairns. 

Roy's List of Stomatopods for the Aquarium
^ probably the best reference guide on the net for them


----------



## dihsmaj (Jan 29, 2011)

giglamesh said:


> there are quite a few available locally, heres mine Gonodactylaceus glabrous
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Awesome Mantis Shrimp, and thanks for the guide, I'm using that now.
By the way, that looks more like a Peacock.


----------



## giglamesh (Jan 29, 2011)

if at all possible get a smasher rather than a slasher. as a smashers dietary and housing requirements are a lot easier

would also be worth joining here Mantis Shrimp - Reef Central Online Community 
they have a forum dedicated to mantis shrimp and Roy the bloke that wrote the reference list is on the and more than happy to help plus there is loads of information


----------



## dihsmaj (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh wow, thanks!
Yeah a lot of the smashers look better... just wondering about where to get one.


----------



## giglamesh (Jan 29, 2011)

you should be able to go to any lfs that sells live rock or marine stuff, and ask for them to call you if they get one in or find out what day they have a shipment on liverock come in. your best bet is to offer them 20 bucks if they find one to put it in something till you can collect most places just toss them in the bin if they find them as its not worth the risk to there inverts


----------



## dihsmaj (Jan 29, 2011)

I just e-mailed Majestic Aquariums and asked them to tell me if they ever find a Mantis in the live rock.


----------



## giglamesh (Jan 31, 2011)

in that pm i sent with the website, they have a give away section and quite often mantis pop up there section


----------



## ElZilcho (Feb 3, 2011)

Plimpy said:


> by the way, that looks more like a Peacock.


 
Are you havin' a laugh? The guy just said most colourful mantis are mislabelled as peacocks, then in the next post you try to say his is a peacock when he has clearly identified it as a glabrous!

As people have said they are pretty easy to come by if you do the rounds of the lfs, especially the small ones. Some will also order larger ones in for about sixty bucks.


----------



## Rach85 (Feb 4, 2011)

does anyone know if we can keep these in WA? Probably not though lol


----------



## redlittlejim (Feb 5, 2011)

They don't need to be imported as the are a Australian species. My missus family run a business diving on the reef collect fish, coral, sharks, octopus, rays, and other marine animals and they sell to public and world wide to aquariums. Mantis shrimps are sold for about 20-25$ so in a retail shop a bit more. 40-50 probably.


----------



## vampstorso (Feb 19, 2011)

I've ordered marine animals through wonderfish (google the website) they're based in Brisbane, I'm sure they'd be more than happy (likely excited) to help you.
Though I guess shipping would be an issue unless you're local when it comes to inverts, but they do do it...and wonderfully so. I recieved two beautiful eels from them since I couldn't find any in SA (i really didn't want to put poor critters through the shipping) and they were packaged beautifully, layer upon layer of bagging and padding to ensure their safety. I know that ended up a bit off topic! but I simply meant if they can get them and have to freight, you can be assured they care about your shrimp!


----------



## norwich (Feb 19, 2011)

contact mrblue on here mate his name is ryan very clever bloke he will be able tohelp you im sure


----------

